# Smokin 4 kind of cheese today



## gtwind (Nov 21, 2013)

I have Gouda,Gruyere, Monterey Jack and provolone. 












image.jpg



__ gtwind
__ Nov 21, 2013


















image.jpg



__ gtwind
__ Nov 21, 2013


















image.jpg



__ gtwind
__ Nov 21, 2013





I have these in the smoker with a tube of Louisiana grills pellet blend. I will give 
Them 3 to 4 hours smoke then seal them in foodsaver bags. Then they will be ready
By Christmas.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks like your going to have a good Christmas.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## driedstick (Dec 3, 2013)

That Looks great, did you keep the tube smoker behind the cheese or was that just a picture at the time? If so how did it take on the smoke. Any after pics?


----------

